# Salary according to Contract Date or Actual Starting Date?



## Nour (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello,

I need some input on this:

I will be joining my future employer and my contract stated that my starting date will be on the 3rd Nov 2013.However, my future company is delaying in getting my employment visa and until now , 6th Nov 2013, I am still at home waiting for my visa to be done.

My question is;

Will my future company pay me my salary from the contract date or will they only pay me when I actually start working in their company?

Thank u


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Starting date my friend


----------



## Nour (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you Telecompro!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2013)

Nour said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some input on this:
> 
> ...


That depends. My contract date was 8 October and I started on the 1st of November, and I got my salary for 8-30 October as well because on my contract it said I am their employer as of 8 October, so they had to pay me.


----------



## Nour (Mar 6, 2013)

nathanalgren said:


> That depends. My contract date was 8 October and I started on the 1st of November, and I got my salary for 8-30 October as well because on my contract it said I am their employer as of 8 October, so they had to pay me.


Thanks Nathanalgren, thats what I thought. Is there any section in the Labour Law of UAE which states this? 

My future co can prolong and take their own sweet time and I think thats unfair. They should have done the early preparations to enable me to start working on the contract date.

Anywhere where I can based to in case my future co doesnt pay me accordingly?

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2013)

Nour said:


> Thanks Nathanalgren, thats what I thought. Is there any section in the Labour Law of UAE which states this?
> 
> My future co can prolong and take their own sweet time and I think thats unfair. They should have done the early preparations to enable me to start working on the contract date.
> 
> ...


I meant *employee* in my previous message but I think you got it already. 

Well I have no idea about any law about this, as they paid it to me without even asking, I didn't need to research about it. However, I am pretty sure they should either pay you, or show you on vacation or something, if audit comes and asks, "his contract says he starts on X date, but you paid him only after X+Y days, what did he do in the Y days then?" What are they going to say?


----------



## Nour (Mar 6, 2013)

nathanalgren said:


> I meant *employee* in my previous message but I think you got it already.
> 
> Well I have no idea about any law about this, as they paid it to me without even asking, I didn't need to research about it. However, I am pretty sure they should either pay you, or show you on vacation or something, if audit comes and asks, "his contract says he starts on X date, but you paid him only after X+Y days, what did he do in the Y days then?" What are they going to say?


Ok Thank you for your reply, really appreciate it.

Take care and thanks again!


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

nathanalgren said:


> That depends. My contract date was 8 October and I started on the 1st of November, and I got my salary for 8-30 October as well because on my contract it said I am their employer as of 8 October, so they had to pay me.


I believe the starting date is the date of signing the actual labour contract. So usually it should be once you're there, in the office, signing that document.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bear in mind the letter you have in your hand is not really your contract, but a letter of appointment. I would say it will be from the first day you are in the office, or wherever, working. It will really depend on your employer, this kind of thing won't come under the Labor Law (which you can google and read for yourself). The company can prove you weren't here because of the date you are stamped into the country.


----------



## Nour (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks Byja and Bedougirl,

I can conclude that it all depends on my employer. Oh well, it is what it is. I will leave it to them,

Thanks anyway for the effort put in answering my question. TC


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

The contract should have 2 dates: 

1: The date of the contract (this is when you sign the contract)
2: the date of commencement of the employment contract.

The last (2) is where your salary should start. It depends on the company if they separate both dates (for instance to allow labor card processing). In my company typically the commencement and signing date are the same, unless the person joins only after 2 months for example.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2013)

Byja said:


> I believe the starting date is the date of signing the actual labour contract. So usually it should be once you're there, in the office, signing that document.


I signed my actual contract before coming to Dubai, I didn't know people sign it after they come.



Budw said:


> The contract should have 2 dates:
> 
> 1: The date of the contract (this is when you sign the contract)
> 2: the date of commencement of the employment contract.
> ...


Agreed, the date of the 2) is what's important. 1) doesnt matter at all.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

nathanalgren said:


> I signed my actual contract before coming to Dubai, I didn't know people sign it after they come. Agreed, the date of the 2) is what's important. 1) doesnt matter at all.


Of course you do, you signed your Arabic contract didn't you?


----------

